# The new banner is humorous and entertaining.



## Firr (Nov 27, 2008)

I must say, I find it somewhat funny.  I can't find a reason to think of it as a fetish piece.  Many cartoons use the "overly fat after eating" cliche, and I don't think that is such a big deal.  Besides, it is only up for a day.


----------



## suzuki (Nov 27, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## Mana_the_Vixen (Nov 27, 2008)

too much drama for one little banner

LOLOLOLOLOL DRAMA LLAMAS!!!!!!


----------



## Zhyrersh the Sarcastic (Nov 27, 2008)

Yes! Thank you, good sir!


----------



## ~Mew~ (Nov 27, 2008)

The more people complain about the banner the more they hurt the fandom.


I personally find nothing wrong with it, if anyone does just block the image, simple as that.


----------



## Ship-Wreck (Nov 27, 2008)

THANK YOU!


----------



## TheGoodShepherd (Nov 27, 2008)

I concur.


----------



## XerxesQados (Nov 27, 2008)

Only improvement I could suggest is to make them Boomers from Left 4 Dead. That way it would be a fat banner AND a zombie banner.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 27, 2008)

XerxesQados said:


> Only improvement I could suggest is to make them Boomers from Left 4 Dead. That way it would be a fat banner AND a zombie banner.



Haha, this here made me smile and laugh.

I needed that :|


----------



## LoC (Nov 27, 2008)

Agreed, lighten up.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 27, 2008)

My only problem with the banner is that I know some fucking furry out there is masturbating to it RIGHT NOW


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 27, 2008)

I am indifferent to this banner.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 27, 2008)

I am indifferent to YOUR FACE


----------



## Azure (Nov 27, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vb8YmxfryE&feature=related


----------



## technicolor222 (Nov 27, 2008)

New banner = adorable and cuddly. How furries came to be so hateful of huggability is beyond me. And, though I understand not everyone loves fat furs as much as I do, I think it's pathetic that people are so egotistical that they can't hold back their god damn complaints as a personal defense. I approve of the temporary, 1 day banner.


----------



## Jayness (Nov 27, 2008)

I very much enjoy all the furries going BAWWW over simple banner.


----------



## XerxesQados (Nov 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> My only problem with the banner is that I know some fucking furry out there is masturbating to it RIGHT NOW



I had that problem with Obama. It was the only major thing that gave me pause about voting for him.


----------



## Azure (Nov 27, 2008)

technicolor222 said:


> New banner = adorable and cuddly. How furries came to be so hateful of huggability is beyond me. And, though I understand not everyone loves fat furs as much as I do, I think it's pathetic that people are so egotistical that they can't hold back their god damn complaints as a personal defense. I approve of the temporary, 1 day banner.


Would you cuddle a half a ton person? I rest my case.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 27, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Would you cuddle a half a ton person? I rest my case.


Fat furry = big, soft teddy bear

Or at least that's the impression I've been getting...


----------



## Azure (Nov 27, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Fat furry = big, soft teddy bear
> 
> Or at least that's the impression I've been getting...


 But you didn't answer my question.  Perhaps I am being unclear. Would you hug this?

http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l186/JoshShock/worlds-fattest-man.jpg


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 27, 2008)

Really I think the underlying issue could be caused by two different things:

1) The material is indeed inappropriate
2) FA's patrons are easily perturbed

It could very well be both, but what concerns me is that this problem continues to surface. People had problems with the Santa banner, the youthful fender ad, the Bad Dragon (or just adult) ads, the Halloween banner, and now the Thanksgiving banner.


----------



## XerxesQados (Nov 27, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> But you didn't answer my question.  Perhaps I am being unclear. Would you hug this?
> 
> http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l186/JoshShock/worlds-fattest-man.jpg



Photos and photorealism != furry art

That said, no, I would not hug that if I could help it.



Xipoid said:


> People had problems with the Santa banner, the youthful fender ad, the Bad Dragon (or just adult) ads, the Halloween banner, and now the Thanksgiving banner.



Only to be the first to complain on the forums when the site has gone offline. Until a significant amount of people actually stop being addicted to FurAffinity because of one of these frivolous incidents, I don't think the potential causes will stop.


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 27, 2008)

OMG U R SUCH WIN LOLOLOLOLOL
GRATZ U WIN A INTRNETS ROFL


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 27, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Would you cuddle a half a ton person? I rest my case.



I somehow doubt this guy's ever encountered a real person who's that fat,  adorable and cuddly are not words I'd use.* Also anyone who can look at a  debilitating illness as being desirable in others is an absolutely awful  person IMO.*


----------



## technicolor222 (Nov 27, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Would you cuddle a half a ton person? I rest my case.



Considering furries are essentially animals and not homosapiens, I probably wouldn't hesitate to cuddle, no... the same way I woulden't hesitate to cuddle a teddy bear (as AlexX pointed out).



David M. Awesome said:


> My only problem with the banner is that I know some fucking furry out there is masturbating to it RIGHT NOW



you have a valid point... and yet, I saw nobody complaining when we had banners with big-breasted women in bathing suits.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 27, 2008)

technicolor222 said:


> you have a valid point... and yet, I saw nobody complaining when we had banners with big-breasted women in bathing suits.



Silly child, furries do not masturbate to normal things.


----------



## TheGoodShepherd (Nov 27, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I somehow doubt this guy's ever encountered a real person who's that fat,  adorable and cuddly are not words I'd use.* Also anyone who can look at a  debilitating illness as being desirable in others is an absolutely awful  person IMO.*



Keep in mind, not everyone (including some obese people) see obesity as a debilitating illness, some people actually enjoy being bigger. I think the people who feel justified in labeling other people are the truly awful ones (and no, that's not a shot at anyone).


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 27, 2008)

TheGoodShepherd said:


> Keep in mind, not everyone (including some obese people) see obesity as a debilitating illness, some people actually enjoy being bigger. I think the people who feel justified in labeling other people are the truly awful ones (and no, that's not a shot at you).



If you can't stand up on your own I'd say you're pretty debilitated.


----------



## TheGoodShepherd (Nov 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> If you can't stand up on your own I'd say you're pretty debilitated.



Believe it or not, some people choose it. I will say though, the people who don't want to be that big or who aren't comfortable with who they are deserve pity instead lustful attention.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 27, 2008)

We're Furries we find something to go Bawwww about
now tell me which one of this insult you more
NIGGA
PENIS
PINGAS
CRACKER


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 27, 2008)

TheGoodShepherd said:


> Believe it or not, some people choose it.



Some people deserve it when they choke on their own lard and die.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 27, 2008)

TheGoodShepherd said:


> Keep in mind, not everyone (including some obese people) see obesity as a debilitating illness, some people actually enjoy being bigger. I think the people who feel justified in labeling other people are the truly awful ones (and no, that's not a shot at anyone).



Debilitating isn't a matter of opinion Shepherd, the fact that they're in  denial or put on a brave face means nothing, technically speaking it's a  debilitating illness, and exploiting sick people for the purpose of sexual  gratification is disgustingly selfish. Also choosing it is about the same as  someone with an amputee fetish cutting off their legs, it's an incredibly  selfish thing for them to waste medical resources satisfying a fetish.


----------



## TheGoodShepherd (Nov 27, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Debilitating isn't a matter of opinion Shepherd, the fact that they're in denial  or put on a brave face means nothing, technically speaking it's a debilitating  illness, and exploiting sick people for the purpose of sexual gratification is  disgustingly selfish.



I think I covered that in my second post.


----------



## Zentio (Nov 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> My only problem with the banner is that I know some fucking furry out there is masturbating to it RIGHT NOW



I did 



LemurBoi said:


> Would you cuddle a half a ton person? I rest my case.



Yes I would.



LemurBoi said:


> But you didn't answer my question.  Perhaps I am being unclear. Would you hug this?
> 
> http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l186/JoshShock/worlds-fattest-man.jpg



Possibly, I'd have to get to know him first.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 27, 2008)

TheGoodShepherd said:


> I think I covered that in my second post.



Crap, didn't manage to edit in time, mind taking a second look?


----------



## technicolor222 (Nov 27, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I somehow doubt this guy's ever encountered a real person who's that fat,  adorable and cuddly are not words I'd use.* Also anyone who can look at a  debilitating illness as being desirable in others is an absolutely awful  person IMO.*



:b you're right... 100% about everything you've said here... good thing we're talking about furries and not real people, or you might have a convincing, valid point somewhere hidden behind your pointless engraged slander.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 27, 2008)

Zoltan said:


> I did



YOU 



Whitenoise said:


> Also choosing it is about the same as  someone with an amputee fetish cutting off their legs, it's an incredibly  selfish thing for them to waste medical resources satisfying a fetish.



Nightmares tonight.



technicolor222 said:


> you're right



You should have stopped right about here.


----------



## TheGoodShepherd (Nov 27, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Crap, didn't manage to edit in time, mind taking a second look?



*read*

Perhaps, but it's up to the person who chooses the life to deal with it. And there are so many people sucking money out of the system that I don't really care who does it anymore. >_<

Edit: It's not so much a "fetish" for some people, for people like me I genuinely enjoy the feel of it, whether it be in a sexual way or not.


----------



## Zentio (Nov 27, 2008)

TheGoodShepherd said:


> some people actually enjoy being bigger.



I'm one of those people.


----------



## Runeaddyste (Nov 27, 2008)

Mana_the_Vixen said:


> too much drama for one little banner
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOL DRAMA LLAMAS!!!!!!


 
Drama Llama down
Drama Llama deep down, in the ocean blue like a barnicle, sitting in a tight place, laughing like a monkey are, pulling like a china boy. Carraway carraway carraway noise! mm tika saymala, mm tika saymala, ooohhhhhhh. Tooth tooth "pwaaff".

Soz, had a mighty boosh moment.

The banner isn't really that bad. I know i'm english and don't celebrate thanksgiving, but from what i can imagine, you stuff your faces over there as much as we do at christmas.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 27, 2008)

TheGoodShepherd said:


> *read*
> 
> Perhaps, but it's up to the person who chooses the life to deal with it. And there are so many people sucking money out of the system that I don't really care who does it anymore. >_<



I find the practise unacceptable, if someone chooses to do that to themselves  they should have to pay every cent for themselves, I don't want my tax dollars  buying a new scooter for some bloated sack of crap who can't get off until he's  totally immobile.


----------



## ElazulAoneko (Nov 27, 2008)

Just a few things to say:

I find the banner funny and fitting.
Banner's up for only a day. Get over it.
So what if there's a furry out there masturbating to this, there were probably just as many masturbating to the zombie banners for their gore. As before, get over it.
They're fictional characters, furries on top of that, so why are you complaining about the problems they'd have if they were real? They're not real, so again, get over it.

This is my first and last comment on any of the drama that tends to pass by me, simply because I'm getting too many journals about how people are hating/liking this banner.


----------



## TheGoodShepherd (Nov 27, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I find the practise unacceptable, if someone chooses to do that to themselves  they should have to pay every cent for themselves, I don't want my tax dollars  buying a new scooter for some bloated sack of crap who can't get off until he's  totally immobile.



Well, I will say that the people who gain till immobility are rather disturbing. I like being bigger but I'd prefer to stay mobile. I can see where you're coming from there.

Also, I edited my other reply. 

That said, I'd better hit the hay because I have to winterize my rose bushes tomorrow before dinner. Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate it.


----------



## Zentio (Nov 27, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I find the practise unacceptable, if someone chooses to do that to themselves  they should have to pay every cent for themselves, I don't want my tax dollars  buying a new scooter for some bloated sack of crap who can't get off until he's  totally immobile.



Most people do.
From what I've heard (around here anyway) after you reach a certain BMI or weight (can't remember which) you get declined for health insurance.
At least, that's what my doctor said xP ("If you keep gaining weight you won't get insurance")


----------



## technicolor222 (Nov 27, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> But you didn't answer my question.  Perhaps I am being unclear. Would you hug this?
> 
> http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l186/JoshShock/worlds-fattest-man.jpg



probably not, but I would hug this: http://h-crus.deviantart.com/art/Chocolate-Border-Collie-78470176 or this http://h-crus.deviantart.com/art/omg-a-raccoon-ate-too-much-46788554


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 27, 2008)

CHOCOLATE IS BAD FOR DOGS


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 27, 2008)

Zoltan said:


> Most people do.
> From what I've heard (around here anyway) after you reach a certain BMI or weight (can't remember which) you get declined for health insurance.
> At least, that's what my doctor said xP ("If you keep gaining weight you won't get insurance")



Sadly my healthcare system is public, really the only downside is that it doesn't punish the stupid.


----------



## TheGoodShepherd (Nov 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> CHOCOLATE IS BAD FOR DOGS



In the words of Brian Griffin, "But it's s-o-o-o-o-o g-o-o-o-o-d."

What am I doing up? Lol. Goodnight FA.


----------



## werewolfboy (Nov 27, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> But you didn't answer my question.  Perhaps I am being unclear. Would you hug this?
> 
> http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l186/JoshShock/worlds-fattest-man.jpg



That dude got married actually.
http://a11news.com/844/worlds-fattest-man-married/

There's somebody for everybody.

Oh also, about the banner...

ITS JUST A FUCKING DRAWING!
GET THE FUCK OVER IT!


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 27, 2008)

werewolfboy said:


> That dude got married actually.
> http://a11news.com/844/worlds-fattest-man-married/
> 
> There's somebody for everybody.
> ...


SHITTING DICK-NIPPLES IS JUST A DRAWING!
GET OVER IT


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 27, 2008)

I love the fact people keep bringing it up and giving their 2 cents long after it's already over.

How about following your own advice pinheads?

Oh wait, then you couldn't be a bunch of hypocrites sorry I forgot.


----------



## werewolfboy (Nov 27, 2008)

Easog said:


> SHITTING DICK-NIPPLES IS JUST A DRAWING!
> GET OVER IT


C: You made it funnier.


----------



## werewolfboy (Nov 27, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> I love the fact people keep bringing it up and giving their 2 cents long after it's already over.
> 
> How about following your own advice pinheads?
> 
> Oh wait, then you couldn't be a bunch of hypocrites sorry I forgot.


Its over already?
I guess i was just too caught up.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Nightmares tonight.



D: , sorry David.


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 27, 2008)

Easog said:


> SHITTING DICK-NIPPLES IS JUST A DRAWING!
> GET OVER IT


THE POWER LEVEL WAS OVER NINE THOUSAND!
GET OVER IT


----------



## ~Mew~ (Nov 27, 2008)

Thank you for choosing the furry fandom, our special tonight is yiff with a side order of drama.


Care to super size?


----------



## LoC (Nov 27, 2008)

werewolfboy said:


> That dude got married actually.
> http://a11news.com/844/worlds-fattest-man-married/
> 
> There's somebody for everybody.
> ...



Also, http://www.infoniac.com/offbeat-news/sex-ramp-allowed-worlds-fattest-man-consummate-his-wedding.html

SEX RAMP, SEX RAMP, SEX RAMP.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 27, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> I love the fact people keep bringing it up and giving their 2 cents long after it's already over.
> 
> How about following your own advice pinheads?
> 
> Oh wait, then you couldn't be a bunch of hypocrites sorry I forgot.



It'd take a hypocrite to know one, eh? Just keep telling yourself that you were the one responsible for this whole thing, so I'd rather think you'd know to keep your mouth shut, but then again, it's Rilvor I'm talking to, so maybe I should know better than to expect you to know better.


----------



## Runeaddyste (Nov 27, 2008)

~Mew~ said:


> Thank you for choosing the furry fandom, our special tonight is yiff with a side order of drama.
> 
> 
> Care to super size?


 
Can i get fries with that?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 27, 2008)

<3 the banner :3


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 27, 2008)

I thought the new banner was pretty funny.  Great composition, nicely done!

(Pity the *REAL* Thanksgiving was in October :twisted: )


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 27, 2008)

It will suffice to say I thought the banner was funny 12 hours ago, now it's just disturbing.


----------



## TakeWalker (Nov 27, 2008)

You know, I'd say more about the banner, but the fact is, all the whining doesn't really matter. It's coming down in 24 hours, time to complain about something else.

This, however, I can comment on.



Whitenoise said:


> I somehow doubt this guy's ever encountered a real person who's that fat,  adorable and cuddly are not words I'd use.* Also anyone who can look at a  debilitating illness as being desirable in others is an absolutely awful  person IMO.*



Not so long ago, people thought, and still think, that homosexuality was a disease. People thought, and still think, that anyone who was attracted to a person of the same sex is "absolutely awful". But what do we know about homosexuality now? It's inborn, genetic, biological; in short, they can't help liking what they do.

I'm of the mind that you can apply this to any paraphilia. These people didn't wake up one day and decide to sexualize fat people, or children, or amputees, or transformations. It just _happened_, and saying that someone who is attracted to something is awful simply does nothing constructive. Think twice before you condemn.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 27, 2008)

Being homosexual doesn't kill people, Take.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 27, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Being homosexual doesn't kill people, Take.



Being fat doesn't always either.


----------



## X (Nov 27, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Being fat doesn't always either.



actually, it does.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 27, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Being fat doesn't always either.


The point is, it can. Being morbidly obese fucks your body up real nice. Being homosexual only kills you if you live in Georgia.


----------



## X (Nov 27, 2008)

new banner? 

*looks*

   Â°âˆ’Â°    okay...


i dont see what all the fuss is about though, its pretty easy to ignore.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 27, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> actually, it does.



Not always. I've seen fat old people. And they're often healthy. Being fat alone doesn't kill. It's usually when you add other things like high blood pressure or whatever that kills. Or congestive heart failure. Look at Andre the Giant. He got heavy but it wasn't being fat that killed him, congestive heart failure from his body growing too big. He couldn't grow any taller, so he got bigger in other places, and it was too much for the heart.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 27, 2008)

Let's take a look at the banner again, Ty. 

That would kill you. I can understand why people would get sick looking at it.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 27, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> That would kill you. I can understand why people would get sick looking at it.



Massive coronory/heart attack/stroke and type 2 diabetes.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 27, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Let's take a look at the banner again, Ty.
> 
> That would kill you. I can understand why people would get sick looking at it.



Here's a better idea, if you don't like it, don't look at it. Better yet, turn off the computer and go spend the day with your family, and come back tomorrow and it'll be GONE.

Wow, what a concept, huh? The idea that FA will survive without you for one day? That the banner WON'T kill you if you look at it? Seriously, as the Joker said, "Why so serious?". Get over yourself, and realize that it's just a pic of two ficticious characters.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 27, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> *snip*


How about you get offline and go hang out with YOUR family. I'm not twisting your arm, sir. This went to flames rather quickly.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 27, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> How about you get offline and go hang out with YOUR family. I'm not twisting your arm, sir. This went to flames rather quickly.



Because I don't have any family close by. All my family (except one sister and an uncle) live in other states, and I can't afford to go visit. My uncle is currently down in Florida with my niece, and my sister lives on the other side of the state, though we'll see each other on Sunday.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 27, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Because I don't have any family close by. All my family (except one sister and an uncle) live in other states, and I can't afford to go visit. My uncle is currently down in Florida with my niece, and my sister lives on the other side of the state, though we'll see each other on Sunday.


Mkay....there's no need to start flaming people when you're debating. You realize that, right?
Once again, I did not twist your arm and make you debate with me.

And mrchris, that's exactly what I meant. Even people who are moderately obese have that chance. Obesity is not "fun". It's not "huggable". It's sickening and life-threatening.


----------



## Emil (Nov 27, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Here's a better idea, if you don't like it, don't look at it.



A user who doesnt want to see it doesnt have that choice, since it takes up about 1/4 (ok maybe a 1/6) of the browser on every page of FA. You can attempt to ignore it, but thats a little hard to do, considering they dont like it.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 27, 2008)

Emil said:


> A user who doesnt want to see it doesnt have that choice, since it takes up about 1/4 of the browser on every page of FA. You can attempt to ignore it, but thats a little hard to do, considering they dont like it.



Take a piece of paper, cut it into a small strip, and tape it over the upper left corner of the screen whenever you're on the FA main page. Problem solved.


----------



## TheGoodShepherd (Nov 27, 2008)

Here's an interesting idea. Why don't we stop talking about the banner and enjoy the rest of the day?


----------



## Emil (Nov 27, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Take a piece of paper, cut it into a small strip, and tape it over the upper left corner of the screen whenever you're on the FA main page. Problem solved.



Your arnt supposed to touch your computer screen with your finger, let alone some adhesive =\


----------



## KeijiAurion (Nov 27, 2008)

Okay, before I do what Shepherd says an stop, I have one thing to say.

LULS DRAMA.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 27, 2008)

Emil said:


> Your arnt supposed to touch your computer screen with your finger, let alone some adhesive =\



Well, that's what the edge of the monitor (the non-screen) is for, right? Tape it there, so that the tape isn't on the screen. After all, if attachments like plastic paper holders (so you can copy the paper onto a WP at work and such) are safe, why not tape?

And touching the screen won't break it, especially if you touch with a soft cloth for cleaning.


----------



## Farfoos (Nov 27, 2008)

Um, actually it's ~very~ easy to replace the banner with something else and the method has been covered *LOTS* of times.  Really, it makes you look pretty Jesus raping stupid to be claiming that something bothers you *SO* much to the point where even *looking* at it sends you into a spastic fit, and then not even taking any effort or bother to see how you can replace it.  Then again I think you fall into the category of people who are "arguing just to argue".  Honestly, the banner really ~doesn't~ bother you, does it?  You just want something to bitch about.  *shrugs*


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 27, 2008)

Farfoos said:


> Um, actually it's ~very~ easy to replace the banner with something else and the method has been covered *LOTS* of times.  Really, it makes you look pretty Jesus raping stupid to be claiming that something bothers you *SO* much to the point where even *looking* at it sends you into a spastic fit, and then not even taking any effort or bother to see how you can replace it.  Then again I think you fall into the category of people who are "arguing just to argue".  Honestly, the banner really ~doesn't~ bother you, does it?  You just want something to bitch about.  *shrugs*



I happen to like the banner.


----------



## Cleo (Nov 27, 2008)

TheGoodShepherd said:


> Here's an interesting idea. Why don't we stop talking about the banner and enjoy the rest of the day?



This is the best thing I've heard all day. I'm too busy getting Thanksgiving stuff done that I'll probably forget about it soon anyway.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 27, 2008)

Cleo said:


> This is the best thing I've heard all day. I'm too busy getting Thanksgiving stuff done that I'll probably forget about it soon anyway.



It's been yanked, apparently.


----------



## Zero_Point (Nov 27, 2008)

To those who thought it was funny:
Only thing I personally found funny about it was how the "Link of the Day" was "You've got fiber power!". :V


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 27, 2008)

It's back up...


----------



## SiriusTheWolfhound (Nov 27, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> It's back up...



AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *cough* Dosn't matter really, its just a silly banner


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 27, 2008)

SiriusTheWolfhound said:


> AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *cough* Dosn't matter really, its just a silly banner



I know, I just like teasing the "bawwww I hate that banner and demand it be removed NOWNOWNOWNOWNOWNOWWHYISITSTILLUPTAKEITDOWNORI'LLSCREAMMORE!" people.


----------



## SiriusTheWolfhound (Nov 27, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I know, I just like teasing the "bawwww I hate that banner and demand it be removed NOWNOWNOWNOWNOWNOWWHYISITSTILLUPTAKEITDOWNORI'LLSCREAMMORE!" people.


 This whole thing has been silly hasn't it? I never realized till now how many mamsy-pamsy whiners we got


----------



## TehSean (Nov 27, 2008)

I am amused.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 27, 2008)

TakeWalker said:


> Not so long ago, people thought, and still think, that homosexuality was a disease. People thought, and still think, that anyone who was attracted to a person of the same sex is "absolutely awful". But what do we know about homosexuality now? It's inborn, genetic, biological; in short, they can't help liking what they do.
> 
> I'm of the mind that you can apply this to any paraphilia. These people didn't wake up one day and decide to sexualize fat people, or children, or amputees, or transformations. It just _happened_, and saying that someone who is attracted to something is awful simply does nothing constructive. Think twice before you condemn.



You had the biological part right.  Genetic, not so much.

Fetishes, on the other hand, are developed during childhood and adolescence.



Shenzi said:


> The point is, it can. Being morbidly obese fucks your body up real nice. Being homosexual only kills you if you live in Georgia.



*AIDS*



Emil said:


> Your arnt supposed to touch your computer screen with your finger, let alone some adhesive =\



Maybe you have a CRT?


----------



## Wulfshade (Nov 27, 2008)

Yeah, it's a banner with fat peopel in it. Yeah, I'm sure someone's jerking off while watching it. And there's a lot of people who tend to jerk off to some of the regular banners as well. Should there be no banners at all, they would be jerking off to some other stuff found on this site. Or some other site. My advice to the complainers: get a life.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 27, 2008)

Anyone using this fucking argument said:
			
		

> get a life.



no u


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> no u



So weak, that should be dragged out back and shot.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 27, 2008)

HAY TY GET A LIFE LOLOL


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> HAY TY GET A LIFE LOLOL



Thanks, but I've already got one. You should try having one yourself sometime.


----------



## Wulfshade (Nov 27, 2008)

I sold mine in eBay to get the latest WoW expansion. 

Anyways, ask yourself: do we really need this discussion?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 27, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> NO U



You are the stupidest person I have ever met in my life.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You are the stupidest person I have ever met in my life.



Good for you, idiot. I don't give a shit what you think.


----------



## Masakuni (Nov 27, 2008)

I find it funny, and yet kind of sad, that people are complaining about something as minor as a banner on a day where people are supposed to come together, family and friends, and give thanks to the things they have.

Seriously, it's just a banner. It's there for humor purposes and I think it fits the holidays well. It doesn't take much to divide the fandom, apparently.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 27, 2008)

Masakuni said:


> I find it funny, and yet kind of sad, that people are complaining about something as minor as a banner on a day where people are supposed to come together, family and friends, and give thanks to the things they have.
> 
> Seriously, it's just a banner. It's there for humor purposes and I think it fits the holidays well. It doesn't take much to divide the fandom, apparently.



Some people just can't handle a joke and believe that because they bellyache about it, that they should get their way.


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 27, 2008)

Wow. I never knew I was turned on by drama.

The more you know...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 27, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> The more you know...



...the less I understand.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 27, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Good for you, idiot. I don't give a shit what you think.



It's not what I think, it's what I know.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> It's not what I think, it's what I know.



You know nothing about me.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 27, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> You know nothing about me.



I know that you're borderline retarded.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I know that you're borderline retarded.



That's what you THINK, but what you THINK is not necessarily fact. Maybe you should try MEETING someone face-to-face before making such inane and false claims about them?


----------



## shebawolf145 (Nov 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I know that you're borderline retarded.



Oh Jesus...you guys are so childish.


----------



## Wulfshade (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## Cleo (Nov 27, 2008)

Wulfshade said:


>



That macro is a bit overdone, don't you think?


----------



## shebawolf145 (Nov 27, 2008)

Wulfshade said:


>



WIN


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 27, 2008)

Cleo said:


> That macro is a bit overdone, don't you think?



What image macros haven't been overdone on the web?


----------



## Wulfshade (Nov 27, 2008)

Cleo said:


> That macro is a bit overdone, don't you think?



That should tell quite enough about the general quality of internet based discussions, don't ya think? Still, you may not be wrong.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 27, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> That's what you THINK, but what you THINK is not necessarily fact. Maybe you should try MEETING someone face-to-face before making such inane and false claims about them?



It is a fact. 8D



shebawolf145 said:


> Oh Jesus...you guys are so childish.



I know right

hay guys image macros are against the rules D:


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 27, 2008)

Either you're OMG CHILDISH or OMG, SO SERIOUS.

There exists no middle ground.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> It is a fact. 8D



Fact based on what evidence? NONE! So quit your bullshit. You're only making yourself look childish.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Nov 27, 2008)

*facepalm* wow...i want to forget this thread but it is just so entertaining!


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 27, 2008)

shebawolf145 said:


> *facepalm* wow...i want to forget this thread but it is just so entertaining!


Look at my signature picture. Keep staring at it until it wipes your mind clean.


----------



## Cleo (Nov 27, 2008)

Wulfshade said:


> That should tell quite enough about the general quality of internet based discussions, don't ya think? Still, you may not be wrong.



Yes indeed, fair enough. 

Although admittedly some macros and discussions aren't beaten to death as much as others. XD


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 27, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> Look at my signature picture. Keep staring at it until it wipes your mind clean.



Or makes semen spurt out your ears.

Robotnik has a suggestive nose.


----------



## SiriusTheWolfhound (Nov 27, 2008)

This whole argument was dumb to begin with. In fact, the people who started the whole mess of complaints just wanted some attention anyways I bet


----------



## Alex Cross (Nov 27, 2008)

The banner doesn't bother me at all. I really don't understand what the fuss is all about.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 27, 2008)

It's gone now. Back to the old banner.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 27, 2008)

THIS NEW (old) BANNER IS DISGUSTING! IT CATERS TO PEOPLE WITH SCARF FETISHES AND I WANT IT REMOVED!


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 27, 2008)

Easog said:


> THIS NEW (old) BANNER IS DISGUSTING! IT CATERS TO PEOPLE WITH SCARF FETISHES AND I WANT IT REMOVED!


Fuck you man scarfs are awesome to me


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 27, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Fuck you man scarfs are awesome to me


But it's *distasteful and offensive*.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 27, 2008)

Easog said:


> But it's *distasteful and offensive*.


Your non-scarfed furries are *OFFENSIVE*. I can't even get off to them.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 27, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Your non-scarfed furries are *OFFENSIVE*. I can't even get off to them.


Well my opinions matter. Yours don't. >:C


----------



## Azure (Nov 27, 2008)

So has this been beaten to death yet?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 27, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> So has this been beaten to death yet?


Not yet man. Not yet.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 27, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> So has this been beaten to death yet?



*Hands stick to beat the dead horse with*


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 27, 2008)

Banner's gone, I for one have had my fun. I'd say it's as good as dead.

Until next Thanksgiving...


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 27, 2008)

Scarves are love <3


----------



## Zentio (Nov 27, 2008)

looking at scarves make me physically ill! D=
BAWWWWWW


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 27, 2008)

Zoltan said:


> looking at scarves make me physically ill! D=
> BAWWWWWW



This has lasted longer than William Hung's 15 minutes of fame....


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 27, 2008)

Scarves strangle people, trufax.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 27, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Scarves strangle people, trufax.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isadora_Duncan


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 27, 2008)

Wikipedia doesn't have TRUFAX man. I'm the source of trufax, especially on scarves.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 27, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Wikipedia doesn't have TRUFAX man. I'm the source of trufax, especially on scarves.



http://www.sfmuseum.org/bio/isadora.html
http://www.lkwdpl.org/WIHOHIO/dunc-isa.htm
http://www.dancewriting.org/library/duncan/prelude/prelude03.html


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 27, 2008)

All those sites are wrong and I'm clearly not contradicting myself


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 27, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> All those sites are wrong and I'm clearly not contradicting myself



Whatever.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 27, 2008)

Aw, that was fun.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm offended by everything


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 28, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Because I don't have any family close by. All my family (except one sister and an uncle) live in other states, and I can't afford to go visit. My uncle is currently down in Florida with my niece, and my sister lives on the other side of the state, though we'll see each other on Sunday.


I'm so ronery.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 28, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> I'm so ronery.



Some people habit of driving those that would back them in even the slightest away


----------



## StriderWolf (Nov 28, 2008)

I wear a scarf :<


----------



## technicolor222 (Nov 28, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Good for you, idiot. I don't give a shit what you think.



You realize you're a flatliner, right? is it tourette's syndrom? or are you just really insecure about yourself?

PS. My fursona wears a scarf, and scarfs pwn!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 28, 2008)

technicolor222 said:


> You realize you're a flatliner, right? is it tourette's syndrom? or are you just really insecure about yourself?



No, I just don't give a shit what David thinks or claims. He's never met me, so knows nothing about me. In fact, NOBODY here on FA has met me, so don't really know anything about me. He just likes to make up BS about others and then claim it's true.


----------



## AngellusLupus (Nov 28, 2008)

Usually only on FA, i just _had_ to register in the foruns to give my two cents about this after watching the whole drama made, as a 'thanks' for the entertaining discution about the banner ^^
Such fuzz over something so simple. A one day banner that looked kinda cute, funny and fitting to the occasion, i sure wouldn't mind having it around longer ^^
Some people need to grow up in the right way. Selfish and complaining like a child with an adult's attitude and logic. Simply learn to face up to the reality like an adult and learn how to laugh at it like a child, instead. You'll be happyer if you do.
Some interesting arguments i've seen;

"Fetishes shouldn't be on a banner"
Guess what? Fetish is fantasy, the whole fandom has to do with fantasy, and newsflash; some furries find a fetish the mere existence of furries. You might as well make a letters only banner if you don't want anyone's fetish in there. (which by the way would suck since this is an art based site)

"There is someone fapping to that banner right now."
Newsflash again; the world is big, as you surf the web, there's people fapping, kids being molested by old mans, sick people dying in hospital beds, young people being shoot, poor people starving...some person you don't know fapping miles away from you will not interfere with you life, guess what, the banner is now changed and you're stil alive.

"It would be the same as having fur babies with soiled diapers for Mother's day"
Scat is mature fetish, always placed under mature content or user gets warned. i'd say a bunch of baby furs would be the equivalent to that, since it is a fetish to some and still is cute when looked by people that don't take it this way. Babies are cute. 

There ^^ Still alive? Good!


----------



## technicolor222 (Nov 28, 2008)

AngellusLupus said:


> Usually only on FA, i just _had_ to register in the foruns to give my two cents about this after watching the whole drama made, as a 'thanks' for the entertaining discution about the banner ^^
> Such fuzz over something so simple. A one day banner that looked kinda cute, funny and fitting to the occasion, i sure wouldn't mind having it around longer ^^
> Some people need to grow up in the right way. Selfish and complaining like a child with an adult's attitude and logic. Simply learn to face up to the reality like an adult and learn how to laugh at it like a child, instead. You'll be happyer if you do.
> Some interesting arguments i've seen;
> ...



easily the best, most educated response I've heard all day... bravo!


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 28, 2008)

AngellusLupus said:


> Usually only on FA, i just _had_ to register in the foruns to give my two cents about this after watching the whole drama made, as a 'thanks' for the entertaining discution about the banner ^^
> Such fuzz over something so simple. A one day banner that looked kinda cute, funny and fitting to the occasion, i sure wouldn't mind having it around longer ^^
> Some people need to grow up in the right way. Selfish and complaining like a child with an adult's attitude and logic. Simply learn to face up to the reality like an adult and learn how to laugh at it like a child, instead. You'll be happyer if you do.
> Some interesting arguments i've seen;
> ...


...um I think your late for the bus we're now busy making fun of ourselves as usual


----------



## AngellusLupus (Nov 28, 2008)

technicolor222 said:


> easily the best, most educated response I've heard all day... bravo!


thank you very much :3


Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ...um I think your late for the bus we're now busy making fun of ourselves as usual


hehhe that was the idea! i've seem this thing the whole day :3 my comment was like a "And the moral of the story is:..."
lol


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 28, 2008)

Eh, both sides suck. BAWW FATTIES and BAWW FATTIES HAVE FEELINGS TOO.


----------



## Kattywampus (Nov 30, 2008)

I think...that this banner was the best banner in all of FA history, and will be very very hard to top.  
But all I have to say is, when it comes to the innernettes, there's a fetish for EVERYTHING.  I'm sure someone is getting off on the current banner right now because Fender's wearing a scarf.  Just because something is a fetish for you, doesn't mean it's a fetish for everyone else.  I'm shocked at the amount of complaining.

Anyway, I hope next year's banner is even FATTER!


----------



## Range (Nov 30, 2008)

AngellusLupus said:


> Fetish is fantasy, the whole fandom has to do with fantasy,



'Nough said


----------



## Arrow Tibbs (Nov 30, 2008)

Closed.


----------

